# Boone /Marion real close....



## shroomenards

Checked out a few spots in Boone county today....devil urns are up and mayapples are poking through. Woods are starting to green up. After a rain I'm sure they will be slamming. Those of you to the south in Morgan , Monroe, Green , Sullivan, Vigo, etc should expect a haul (blacks) this weekend early next week. We are real close...


----------



## indywest

BRING ON MARION CO. WITH THIS WARM RAIN !!


----------



## emerald3172

I hope so. I went to my spot in Knox County and they are just not popping yet. I found some poisonous ones so the conditions are right for some kinds of fungus. I was looking at some pics from last year and I noticed there were leaves on the trees.(that was April 10 of last year) not the case this year. Indiana weather is so weird. I think I will wait until the leaves start coming on.Keeping fingers crossed it is going to be a good year.


----------



## ol patch picker

Im going out to have a look around at some hot spots in Putman county this morning. Will post results later!!!


----------



## indiegrind

A friend found greys in montgomery two days ago. Few and far between right now.


----------



## wonderboy

eagle creek should be about a week rain and warm nights here is what we need


----------



## jessicaleigh87

shroomenards said:


> Checked out a few spots in Boone county today....devil urns are up and mayapples are poking through. Woods are starting to green up. After a rain I'm sure they will be slamming. Those of you to the south in Morgan , Monroe, Green , Sullivan, Vigo, etc should expect a haul (blacks) this weekend early next week. We are real close...


Have you checked these areas yet this year? Not even sure how I came across this thread from 2013, but I'm wondering if anythings being found around Terre Haute/Sullivan/Fairbanks area yet... if you're even familiar with those. TIA


----------



## Sunshine82

Going to be a late year, went to Big Bone Lick and it looked good but still early for Southern Indiana


----------

